# Labels



## jbullard1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend software and labels so I can make my own.


----------



## peagen (Feb 4, 2009)

Search the internet for "classic studio labels" they have alot of premade labels and you can customize others to make what ever you want. I would have put a link On here If I wasn't so computer stupid. Technology sucks!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2009)

I use Microsoft Picture It which comes with most digital cameras or something like that. Once I create a label I use Avery free template download which opens with Microsoft Word and print from there. I use the 6 per sheet and print them on pre gummed paper that I get from http://finevinewines.com/

Here is the link for the Avery label templates
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-&-Software/Templates/Blank-Templates/_/No=120&Rpp=15


----------



## Luc (Feb 5, 2009)

I make my own photo's from the fruit I make the 
wine off (or the juice packaging). Then I work
them over with a Photoshop clone (the gimp).

Next I draw a frame, put the photo in and some text
and put 4 of these on a page.
I print them on normal paper and glue them with milk.

Luc


----------



## kiljoy (Feb 5, 2009)

I use Microsoft Publisher. It typically comes with the office suit. Then you have access to thousands of clip art pictures. I then print them of on the color copier at work on sticky back paper and cut them out. Works very well.
I did this one...


----------



## djl - Michigan (Feb 5, 2009)

Go to the Avery label site and download their Design Pro 5.4 for free. Very easy to use.

Dave


----------



## halifaxwino (Feb 8, 2009)

Luc said:


> I make my own photo's from the fruit I make the
> wine off (or the juice packaging). Then I work
> them over with a Photoshop clone (the gimp).
> 
> ...



with milk? i had no idea! does this work well?


----------



## Luc (Feb 8, 2009)

Just try it,

Take a piece of paper (with or without a pic on it)
turn it around and with a cotton or kitchen paper
apply some milk on it.
Now put it on the bottle.

If you want to remove it, a few minutes soaking in water
is enough.

I have been doing this for years.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 8, 2009)

You just got to love that Dutch ingenuity!!!


----------

